# Pet Passport and Moldovia



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I am looking into this but if anyone can pre supply info to help l would be grateful
A friend with the fire dept. was with a group in Macedonia helping out the fire department there they have rescued a puppy and looking to bring it to UK.
l was not able to find direct references to the area on defra website so told friend to contact them but if anyone has any direct experience of the area and pet passports l would be grateful.


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hallo,

the problem is to import the puppy from a non-listed-third-country into the EU, within EU-Continent to Britain there is not a big problem.

For import into EU see this link from a german university:

http://www.vetmed.uni-giessen.de/vi.../tollwut/einreisebestimmungen/eu_einreise.php

May be it helps to clarify the EU-regulation for import of dogs.

Regards

Bernd


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a problem bringing from an unlisted country back into the UK;

https://www.gov.uk/pet-travel-information-for-pet-owners#countries-and-territories

details which countries are listed - that includes EU and non-EU.

If the country is not listed in there the requirements are different;

this page makes the process fairly clear, but it is time sensitive and does take a lot of it - in the right order and by the correct people;

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad

I am not making any other comments, simply read through and see what you think about the process and the ease of doing it.....

Dave


----------

